# Are we detailing our engines incorrectly?



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been trying to find the best/most accepted method of engine bay detailing for a few days now.
I've gotten the cleaning part sorted in my head, but the detailing part, needed afterwards seems to differ a fair bit.

The first method i've seen is, after drying, recover the electrical parts, then spray liberally all over the engine and bay with something like 303 or AG rubber & vinyl.

** Problem with this, is that i can't see anything about 303 or the AG stating it's suitable for going on hot engine/gearbox casings.

Second method i've seen is, after drying, wipe down all the hoses and plastics with 303 or AG rubber & vinyl.

** Problem with this is it leaves everything else in the bay unprotected.


The hoses and to some extent, the plastics, *really* need something to at least re-nourish them after the degreaser, as they will be dried out from it and eventually perish without treatment.


1) So, which is best/correct method?

2) Which is best at nourishing the rubber? not just protecting it.

3) Should the rest of the bay be protected/coated? if so, with what?

4) If you should do the lot, is it better to do the engine with one thing and the rubber with another?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i would let the engine cool down first then, if your using a pw keep the engine running around 1500 rpm and spray to clean 
next stage is easy for me i use something called motor fresh
just spray on and spread wit cloth allo to dry and you have a dressed engine


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Motor fresh?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldnt recommend leaving the engine running while PWing,


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ +1

If you use APC or a degreaser you wont need a PW , just use open ended hose 

Forcing water in the engine bay with a PW - you are asking for trouble


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rightly or wrongly, I liberally spray everything in entire engine bay (except the exhaust manifold) with AG Vinyl and Rubber, whilst it's still a little bit warm.

I shut the bonnet and just leave it dry naturally. Give it 15 minutes or so and then wipe off any excess with a MF.

Sometimes you'll get a bit steaming off when the engine gets back up to working temperature, but never had a problem and been very pleased with the results....





































Not professing to be an expert (far far from it) but this works for me 

Have not used 303, but am tempted just for comparison....


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> I wouldnt recommend leaving the engine running while PWing,


Why not? I leave my engine running if i am PW'ing my engine.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have an induction kit, try leaving it running with a bag over the end 

I wouldn't power wash it, it's un-needed as has already been stated. Nor would i run the engine when i'm doing it, again, un-needed.
I'm going to get about 5 mins of engine run time in before i start, just to get some warmth in it, helps remove the oil (won't be so solid)

Question still remains, spray all over, or spray just the rubbers/plastics.

Thanks for you input Phil, though i have to say, modern engine bays are rather nice to clean/spray with all that armour plating 

I'll be doing this bay, and others like it, few more things to worry about and some bits that'll need removing and painting too


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> I wouldnt recommend leaving the engine running while PWing,


never had a single problem doing this in near ten years 
i have seen them done not running and a few ended up with flooded engines


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> never had a single problem doing this in near ten years
> i have seen them done not running and a few ended up with flooded engines


Yip, same here. I do not think i would ever PW my engine if it was not running.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm, flooded engines will only occur if you get water in the intake.

But as said, PW isn't required, steam wash yeah, but not a standard PW.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I follow the usual routine of covering all electrical bits, but do use a PW on the rest of it. Open fan held well back on delicate areas and pin sharp held close up on those stubborn bits like the gearbox, clutch housing, engine block, etc.

Hear what you say about the covers put on most modern engine bays. Not particularly difficult or time consuming to get looking nice..

My mini engine required various bits to be dismantled, painted, etc. and it took many weekends to get it sorted. A before and after for you.....no engine covers here....

Good luck with the Honda.....:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh, glad to see the mini there Phil, looks grand 

Looks like i'll probably be getting some 303 at this rate, i take it you didn't have any problems with the AG on the block and box?
Did you quite literally spray it on *everything* under the bonnet?


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I do spray literally everything (except the manifold) with the AG Vinyl and Rubber Care, giving it a good soaking, spraying from different angles to ensure it goes everywhere. It looks very milky when first applied, but just be patient and let it dry on a warm (not too hot engine) and you'll be surprised at how effective it is. 

If left unattended it does give a very glossy finish (which some people don't like) but if you wipe it down with a MF it gives a more satin/matt finish.

Not sure if everyone will agree with my method, but I've done numerous cars like this and never had a problem (I'm only a keen amateur). It even helps stop the clutch housing on the mini from oxidising up....., plus it's quite easy to wash down and re-apply when needed.

Have been tempted to go with 303 and do a comparison, but it's more expensive...May be the next time I order from CYC.

AG is only about £7 so worth a try. If you're already use AG stuff, might be checking out the Halfords 3 for 2 deal and get it for next to nothing !!


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm, yeah, it's a bit more expensive, but i have to get other bits from CYC for this venture into bay cleaning, so may as well try the 303 (they don't do AG)

Interesting about it remaining on the casings and allowing, or rather preventing the oxidisation, from what i can see about both products, neither mention metal, with the possible exception of the 303.
On the 303 site, they mention it's use for protecting metal lawn furniture, so i guess it might be a slight bit more suitable for this, hmm, thanks Phil.
I'll have to post something here when i get round to doing this 

Megs super degreaser alright for the first bit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

What happens to water when it heats up?

Steam.

Which is easier to get into various parts of the engine? 

Steam or water dropplets?

Also most (if not all) chemicals used are meant to be used UNDER 40degrees, so using on a hot engine, or even an engine running, will either make the chemicals not work to their best or make them more corrosive.

For me its cold engine, spray on, agitate with various brushs and rinse off.

For extra Bling then its AG, just spray on and ignore.

For matt its 303.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

That's interesting about the matt and shiny of those two products Matt, would you say spray the 303 and ignore that as well?

When i run the engine, it will be to take the chill off it, not to bring it up to temp, so in effect, just helping the degreaser.


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Forcing water in the engine bay with a PW - you are asking for trouble


Agreed :thumb: It's bad enough getting water into unwanted areas but a running motor can suck water in even further and can cause a lot more destruction!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

303 is matt and I wipe that off.

Its also anti-static (?) 

The AG stuff I use is Super Sheen, spray on whilst its still wet, leave till end of the valet and then you can either leave it at that (VERY Blingy) or wipe off with an MF for a less Blingy look. (it wont go matt)

You can also use the Super Sheen on the tyres, but it dosnt last that long, but whilst spraying the tyres just spray the alloys at same time. Again at the end of the valet just MF the alloys leaves them shiney, but again dosnt last that long.

And ask the people who make the chemicals your using for the best temp to use them at (not the suppliers). AG say use their stuff on a COLD engine.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Matt, would be interesting to see what Megs say about the super degreaser.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh great, seems Megs have a new product, engine clean, specifically designed to be safe on rubbers and connectors etc.

Sounds good, but what's the difference between that and super degreaser?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont forget 303 is also a degreaser!

I have Megs degreaser, 303 and Surfex, the Surfex works the best for me, but thats just me and others prefer Megs.

If you can get to Stockport you can have some of my products if you want.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I appreciate the offer Matt, thanks, but it'll cost me as much in fuel 

303 a degreaser?! hmm, doesn't seem to mention anything about that on 303's page?

I fired off an email to Meg about the difference between their two products, though i'm suspecting that one will be in their pro range and the other is formulated for basic end users.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

planning and preparation is the key to a good engine detail, choice of dressing is all down to personal choice though imho, get the cleaning part wrong and it's all pointless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

^ is a good point.

My 303 is the Gallon size degreaser, which can also be used for plastics.

Got it from motorgeek.

If you dont have this or the Surfex drop me a pm and will send a small sample, dont forget you can dilute down to 50:1.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/fabric-vinyl-cleaner-gallon-p-96.html


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

use Surfex HD - amazxing degreaser. Can be diluted to 1% and still clean. I find 5-10% depending on how dirty the engine bay is. Cleans MUCH better than most stuff and is water based so easy and safe to use, and easy to rinse away. I tend to just use a hose end...


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Uh, so are we talking 303 degreaser here, or 303 protectant? (as a degreaser)
Looking at the link, Matt, it seems to be the same as this;
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/303-fabric/vinyl-convertable-cleaner/prod_487.html

But then, it also seems not the same?

I've got an order lined up at CYC, so i'd prefer to get it all from there if i can.

Bigpikle, how does Megs super degreaser compare to the surfex then?

Matt, i appreciate the offers, i might take you up on those, thanks.


----------

